# Things that will make the cruze a better car



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1) Automatic climate control is my number one missed item. 

2) Signal indicators in the side mirrors. 

Both of these exist in the Cruze parts bin and should be relatively easy to implement. 

3) Heated steering wheel. 

4) Lane departure warning. 

Both of these exist in the Verano parts bin and should be relatively easy to implement. 

5) HID headlamps.

6) A couple new exterior colours.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Throw MyLink in the trash and restart with an Android or iOS based system.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

-A defrost that works a lot better when it is below 0F
-A center console cubby or something that can hold a cell phone without getting in the way of a shift or something else (besides the cup holder)
-Windshield wipers that do better in the snow/ice
-Cooled seats. I only mention this because VW is offering this. If it works, it would be nice!

I'd echo a lot of the other comments. As for the MyLink - I actually have to say I like it lot. It's simple, and gets the job done. It's better than Ford's which, I believe, attempts to put way too much control in the infotainment center and it gets very confusing for that reason... at least while driving.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

VtTD said:


> -A defrost that works a lot better when it is below 0F
> -A center console cubby or something that can hold a cell phone without getting in the way of a shift or something else (besides the cup holder)
> -Windshield wipers that do better in the snow/ice
> -Cooled seats. I only mention this because VW is offering this. If it works, it would be nice!
> ...


I agree on the console. It is so small it's almost not there. 

For the windshield wipers I installed the TRICO Ice models. They're a huge improvement in the snow over the stock blades. 

I have cooled seats in my DTS. I like them on long drives on hot days, but my wife dislikes them. She says they give her the sensation that she just peed her pants. Must be a woman thang. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would go with a working digital temperature gauge. My ECO MT has it but sometime during the 2012 model year GM removed it. The ICE warning is nice when it triggers above freezing. My Montana triggered at 37 F, which is where bridges can start to freeze on you. I'd also like an interior trunk release.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I would go with a working digital temperature gauge. My ECO MT has it but sometime during the 2012 model year GM removed it. The ICE warning is nice when it triggers above freezing. My Montana triggered at 37 F, which is where bridges can start to freeze on you. I'd also like an interior trunk release.


Yep, count me in on that interior trunk release. That one crops up frequently between my wife and I. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

The trunk release I forgot about it....yes yes yes....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Just wondering if you tought of some points to make the diesel cruze a better car...well here are some things that I think GM could do...
> 
> 3- When you pull the winshield washer arm it sprays and swipes only once, 2 swipes would be nice to clean the juice left on the windshield.
> 5- Put a better trunk opening manual switch, mine freezed one day in the open position and the trunk was opening each minut had to heat it up with a hair dryer to get it to close.
> ...


3. washer works good for me.
5. interior trunk open switch would be nice
6. i leave it hanging in front of the headlight
7. i want 2 usbs....one for a stick i leave in place, the other for phone
8. yeah lotsa cold coming in thru interior door handle, will fix when i do speakers
9. ive got phillips xtreme vision bulbs, theyre very bright, too bright for fog, hids would be even worse, cant see how led fogs would do any good w/o turning headlights off


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

VtTD said:


> -A defrost that works a lot better when it is below 0F
> -Windshield wipers that do better in the snow/ice


defrost works no worse than any car ive driven

wipers i replaced with denso hybrids, i do on all my cars, works no worse than any of my cars


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How about bluetooth for both phone and music that just works? There are too many threads here about my new phone doesn't work but my old one did.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fold flat rear seats (w/o removing the seat bottom and headrests) and or hatchback

i eggspect < .05% of my miles will have someone in the back

coolant heater


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

SMART DIC

i have most of it in metric, but tire pressures....264 kpa ?????wtf???

let me have tire pressure in psi, rest in metric.

let me delete screens i dont want to see


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DPF % screen.

id like to know what condition its in.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> How about bluetooth for both phone and music that just works? There are too many threads here about my new phone doesn't work but my old one did.


yeah, ITS MY UNDERSTANDING the hands free is only under OnStar...im waiting for the free OnStar to end, then ill even try to hook my phone to it

ZERO chance of me paying for OnStar


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

6 speed manual an cloth interior.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

boraz said:


> defrost works no worse than any car ive driven
> 
> wipers i replaced with denso hybrids, i do on all my cars, works no worse than any of my cars


Maybe I need to visit the dealer take a look at the defrost.. again. I've never had a car ice up as bad as this one on the interior when I'm driving and it's very cold. I've been thinking it's that the defrost does not make it to the edges well and those side little vents don't do much to the side windows. I'll have to try some new wiper blades though. Sounds like GM just cheaped out on the wiper blades. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

How about letting the key/remote control the windows, like this neat simple add-on lets you do. If an aftermarket device can do it for $13 the option from GM should only cost $132 on the order form. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...ng-window-controls-your-key-2.html#post205019

I have ordered on for mine. I have two small kids and letting the heat out before getting to the car this summer will be very useful. 

Adam


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

A LOT of the _tech/luxury _in the car is more than i would pay for it if the car was able to be built a la carte

but now that i have it, i wish it had keyless ignition, key is in the way when im stretching...just leave my key in my pocket...and set the seats/pedals etc to that key....dunno how much that option would really cost?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> yeah, ITS MY UNDERSTANDING the hands free is only under OnStar...im waiting for the free OnStar to end, then ill even try to hook my phone to it
> 
> ZERO chance of me paying for OnStar


You can link your phone to the car even with OnStar active. You just have to be careful when placing a call.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

How about a better electric fan heater and a viscuosity sensor for the diesel fuel...that would be nice.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

I would like to add boost gauge, exhaust tips, black piller covers, black head linner, rear cup holders in the Eco, more back seat leg room, .035 plug gaps on 1.4l engines as a standard, better lubrication for 6th gear in the manual transmission, the ability to remove the bow ties with out leaving a whole in the truck, sunglass holder option or standard in the driver grab handle like the Korean model, ability to roll the windows down with the key fob, HOME LINK GARAGE DOOR OPENER, raise the pedals off the floor a few inches, bigger arm rest, redesign the oil filter housing to point either straight up or down, larger gauge headlight wires, different oil filter design so we have a larger selection, rear disk brakes as a stand.

All in all these are just rants I hear others talk about. 
I would like to see all the above happen. ... but it wont.
How ever, I still like my car. With or without the above things.
I knew how it was equipped when I ORDERED it.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

1. Widen the trunk opening...much too small for the size of the trunk.
2. Do something about the dumb trunk hinge that uses up a bunch of trunk space...very aggravating.
3. Move the heater temperature control...I continually adjust temperature with my knee by accident.
4. Offer the diesel Cruze with entry level options and offer it at $21-22k starting. We're giving lots of sales to less attractive diesels as it is.
5. Come on...give us the hatch back and a sport wagon!
6. How about a manual transmission for those so inclined?!
7. Put more prominent diesel badging on the CTD! The tiny badge on the trunk doesn't warn followers that it may not be as easy to pass this Cruze as it may seem!
8. How about more Cruze commercials on TV that brag on this great diesel's attributes.
9. Offer the 2.0 Cruze diesel engine in the Malibu and maybe a smaller pickup about the size of the defunct S10.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

How about a timing CHAIN? I want durability, without having to worry about such an important part (belt) breaking.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

I second the trunk opening. 
And add shark fin antenna to my list


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Lots of good comments here. My complaints are mainly with the car as a whole and not the diesel in particular. The defroster was not well engineered. I, too, have the problem of the side windows staying fogged up and only partial clearing of the front window. I would also like to see them add headlight washers. Almost every day in the bad weather, I have to get out of the car and wipe off the headlights so i can see. 

My only suggestion as it pertains to the diesel specific is to add a badge that people can actually see as has been mentioned here a few times.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

oilburner said:


> 6 speed manual an cloth interior.


Amen to that, the current content level means I'll never buy one. Please quit loading more crap on that will be potentially problematic without the option for it to be removed by a buyer. There is nothing wrong with manual HVAC controls, please keep them. 

And for God's sake don't do something just because VW does it, unless you can be 100% sure it won't be a malfunctioning, rage inducing, all around PITA later. VW pricing should go down as the wiring harness gets longer and adds plugs because reliability goes down but it's just the opposite.

With regards to rear seat room, my MK4 TDI Jettas are a joke, even smaller than the previous generation of Jetta, but that's not why I bought them. I bought them for economical diesel based transport back and forth to work, mostly solo or with one person. I thought that was more the aim of cars in this size classification rather than a older family or 4 adult type of car. We have a 2011 Malibu for those situations. I did take the wife and kids back and forth to Destin Florida in my TDI Jetta wagon when they were little (16 hours each way) and it did just fine but eventually you outgrow this size car if you have a family.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fix the frigging sticky steering.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Fix the frigging sticky steering.


Yeah - I wish I never read that here a month or so ago. Now I notice it.. before I didn't.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Fix the frigging sticky steering.


Agreed.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mylink is a big waste of money. Just give me a touch screen that emulates my phone, better climate control, too right about the trunk hinges and the ice warning.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

If I have a purchased a 5.1 "Premium" sound system, please allow me to play HD multichannel, Flac, MLP, and DSD files. And add back the option to play DVD/Audio-Video discs as well. 

Also HD-Radio is *NOT* a premium Cadillac only option these days.

I can't say enough about the lack of a Wagon option in NA.....

Ken


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Maybe I need to visit the dealer take a look at the defrost.. again. I've never had a car ice up as bad as this one on the interior when I'm driving and it's very cold. I've been thinking it's that the defrost does not make it to the edges well and those side little vents don't do much to the side windows.


It's not just you. Drove on I29 through north Dakota. Outside temp about -10f the whole time. Defrost only worked by the side mirrors. The rest of my windows were completely iced over

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Give me struts that last more then 27k miles of 85% highway driving. 

my 8 year old truck has Bluetooth streaming and Pandora. how does my 2012 not.

steering feel.

more power with a better automatic, I honestly feel a Toyota corolla is more fun to drive.

I could go on but after two years of ownership this car is just a big disappointment... Just don't want to bash GM.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is an all time low for this Forum .. the only thing really worth changing is the front sound stage . All of the rest is purely astetics and superficial for the price that we pay for a small car . 

Although the reliability of some parts " ie waterpump " could be better .


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish it had automatic climate control and keyless entry like my Focus ST had, miss those the most.

The one thing they NEED to fix though is the defrost. Why couldn't they just make the vent go all the way across the dash like most other cars? Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

bigluke said:


> 7- In my link be able to do playlists from the usb stick.


I can do this. Why can't you?


----------



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

I would LOVE lumbar support in the driver's seat. Our 2006 Monte Carlo has it, and wow does it make a difference. 

I agree with others as far as the fog/ice buildup on the windshield. What's up with that? 

I would also like an interior trunk release button. Again, our 2006 Monte Carlo has it and it's a nice feature.

And just a cosmetic/frivolous feature - but for the MyLink I think it would be cool if we could somehow download our own 'channel art' by means of iPod or phone so we could have our own photos on MyLink's background.

As was mentioned in another post, a heated steering wheel would be nice. I currently have the vents on the dash perfectly positioned to aim hot air right at the steering wheel to help keep my hands warm, but that is short-lived because due to the ice/fog windshield thing, I have to keep switching to the windshield defroster, which takes away from the dash vents.

That's all I can think of for now. Other than that, I really love my Cruze <3


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

brian v said:


> This is an all time low for this Forum .. the only thing really worth changing is the front sound stage . All of the rest is purely astetics and superficial for the price that we pay for a small car .
> 
> Although the reliability of some parts " ie waterpump " could be better .


I don't see it that way, most of diesel owners love their car, just want to know what you think GM can do to make the cruze a better car. The best way to upgrade an existing model is to listen to the people that drive the car each day and try to make this car even greater. Didn't open that post to bash GM, so I think it's nice to have some inputs. I can do a long list of what is nice on the car and this list would be much longer than what I don't like. If GM looks forward to sell more why not give our opinion on what can be done to make it a better car. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I didn't envision this thread as a GM bashing forum as some apparently are using it. If you don't like the Cruze and hate it, get rid of it, and I recommend doing your homework BEFORE YOU BUY your next car...I did! There are a lot of people who really like their choice in this reasonably priced, well engineered, economical transportation. I've had so many cars from almost every imaginable style and from many countries and not one of them was perfect (imagine that!). I think the OP was hoping some would contribute meaningful criticism without offending those who worked hard to buy the Cruze. I'm recommending a little reasonable mutual respect.

On the Camaro5 forum, a very prominent GM employee (Bodfather) was a regular contributor to discussion threads and listened intently to comments and critique from Camaro owners. In due time, the Camaro fans got a number of performance improvements in following versions and were instrumental in GM's decision to build the COPO Camaro, ZL1, 1LE and now the Z28. You never know who reads this forum and I have a hard time believing they would take seriously some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

-better defrost
-better headlight with two bulb
-better mylink
-a 2.0t motor with a 7 speed transmission (in option) 
-better side windows defrost
-a little more leg space for rear seat. 
-price is ok for me
-bolt pattern!!! 
-trunk is wonderfull, dont change this
-change the place of the fuse box
-better light interior
-a keyless entry/start in optiom
-auto climate 
-lighter (1200kg)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yupp... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/12818-2015-chevy-cruze-wish-list.html


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

A latching cover for the storage "bin" on top of the dashboard. Valuables out of sight are out of mind. Our 2006 Mercury Milan had a latching cover on it's dashboard storage bin.

And how about cruise control on the LS. After all, I would assume that LS stands for Luxury Sedan. lol.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Erastimus said:


> A latching cover for the storage "bin" on top of the dashboard. Valuables out of sight are out of mind. Our 2006 Mercury Milan had a latching cover on it's dashboard storage bin.
> 
> And how about cruise control on the LS. After all, I would assume that LS stands for Luxury Sedan. lol.


I thought it stood for "Less Stuff", lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What about a low windshield washer fluid warning?

This is something I miss. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> A latching cover for the storage "bin" on top of the dashboard. Valuables out of sight are out of mind. Our 2006 Mercury Milan had a latching cover on it's dashboard storage bin.
> 
> And how about cruise control on the LS. After all, I would assume that LS stands for Luxury Sedan. lol.


Does the LS not have one? My 2011 2LT had a latching cover on the top bin. My 2014 has the Pioneer system so they replaced that bin with a speaker. I'd rather have the bin.

Another interesting tidbit; about a decade ago the "LS" moniker was what the LT is now in Chevy trims. The base models were just the name of the car with no letters, LS was the next level up or in some cases even the top (as in the case of my Impala where there was no LT, but there was an SS), and LT was the top. Somewhere mid last decade they made LS the base model, LT the mid-level, and added LTZ for the top.

Okay, I digress... back on topic.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> What about a low windshield washer fluid warning?
> 
> This is something I miss.
> 
> ...


Yup I have ran out a couple of times because there is no warning.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Adjustable Lumbar support yes.

Am I the only one who likes to listen to Audible books while driving? I would like to be able to play books from the USB port (the same way I play music). Audible books requires a program be loaded into the cars system, however, the 2014 TD does not allow uploads. My dealer was unable to do it.
I can use the AUX jack, but then I have to use my MP3 player for changes instead of the Infotainment screen. Older Chevrolets allowed this.

I wish headrests were adjustable front to back. It would be nice to be able to lean back. 

My rented Ford Edge has a "no gas cap" fuel tank. That would be neat.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Adjustable Lumbar support yes.
> 
> Am I the only one who likes to listen to Audible books while driving? I would like to be able to play books from the USB port (the same way I play music). Audible books requires a program be loaded into the cars system, however, the 2014 TD does not allow uploads. My dealer was unable to do it.
> I can use the AUX jack, but then I have to use my MP3 player for changes instead of the Infotainment screen. Older Chevrolets allowed this.
> ...


i have audible on my iphone, use the phone or infotainment screen for changes, and thru the usb 

sometimes put an audible product onto a different mp3 player thru aux jack, but yeah then use the mp3 player for changes


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just listing the items my 2012 (MY13) Cruze diesel has what is on the wishlist and one item that isn't.

Automatic climate control.
Hydraulic power steering.
No def, so no gauge required or filler relocation.
Petrol flap locks when car is locked.
Sunglasses holder where drivers grab handle would be.
Reversing sensors.
Headlights use H4 globes.
Lighter would be nice but car would be a bit too tinny.
Outside mirrors are heated when rear window is turned on.
Leather heated seats.
leather steering wheel.
I don't have keyless entry or a touch screen and don't want them.
The ice warning is not an issue in sydney, ever!

All these items are standard on the CDX.


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

1) How about a Glove-Box light on all models.
2) I would also like to have Pandora. (My build sheet says I have Pandora, I have no icon and the only way I can play it is thru bluetooth)
3) Sun visors that actually block the sun!! they don't come down far enough to block anything but mid day sun
4) Home Link
5) SPARE TIRE for diesels
6) Locking gas door
7) Now for the big one: Storage space in the interior. A Glovebox and a console that measures 4X4X6 isn't enough
8) Lumbar in both front seats


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A shaded windshield. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

A heated steering wheel is definitely the one thing that would make the CTD more acceptable to the "mainstream". It might even get some of the 2014 early adopters to trade up.

That, or include a diesel burning supplemental heater. Hey, GM resorted to that (gas burning) with Corvairs!

I'd have liked to have a longer center arm rest as an option... even if it meant giving up a cup holder.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The Duramax powered full sized vans have an optional supplemental heater that burns diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

